# If today had been the end of the world where would you want to spend it?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are many theories about the Mayan calendar and the fact that it ends on 21 December 2012 - which many people are interpreting as the end of the world. If today had been the end of the world where would you want to spend it?


----------

